# 1975 Seamaster Mariner Potential Issues



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Calling on some of you guys with knowledge of vintage quartz watches as I need some help.

First of all let me make it absolutely clear that this is by no means a dig at someone! I have only had this watch a week and have already been in touch with the seller who has been absolutely brilliant and offered me a refund if I'm not happy. I REALLY like this watch and have had my eye on it since it was for sale last time round, so I don't really want to give it back.

I know this watch has passed through a few forum members so somebody might be able to help. At the end of the day it could just be me doing something daft or missunderstanding something....

That said, this is my issue;

I purchased a '75 Seamaster Mariner last week off the sales board. It arrived promptly and excellently packaged. I was well chuffed! Wore it round the house on Saturday and took it off for bed. Put it back on on Sunday evening and I noticed that every few seconds (seemed to be at random intervals) the second hand would stop, stutter and then set off again. There was no pattern to this stopping.

Initially I thought battery, but I've owned/own quartz watches and the others seem to have a pattern to the second hand when the battery was on it's way out. Anyway, I took it off and left it overnight and looked again in the morning. The second hand had come to a complete standstill and the watch had stopped. I thought that this definately meant the battery had gone, so I went to work with the intention of getting it replaced the following day.

On returning from work I picked the watch up and pulled the crown out, reset the time and pushed it back in again. The watch started! Thought it might be some kind of temporary life so I left it a couple of hours. Came back to the watch and it was still running so I put it on. A few minutes later I noticed that the problem had re-appeared! Took it back off again and left it overnight and all day today. Came home tonight and it was still running at the correct time.

I've put it on tonight and so far it seems ok......

To summarise, this issue only seems to appear when the watch is worn.

Anyone got any ideas?????

Just to reitterate this is NOT a dig at the seller, with who's response (before publishing this) I am completely happy.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a MQ Geneve that ran erratically, it was fine in my watch box but lost time on my wrist and if it was in different positions. I got in touch with SilverHawk (Paul) on this forum and he kindly sorted it out for me. It took a couple of attempts but he got it working perfectly. He did give an explanation but his PM has been long deleted and unfortunately I can't remember what the issue was. I seemed to recall he got all technical with me and I didn't really understand but then that's not saying an awful lot :blush:. Drop Paul a line, if he can help you out I'm sure he will, for a very modest fee.

Alternatively you might want to try KeithT who's also a member here. Keith has fine tuned and fettled a number of my f300's to great effect and it something of an authority on them. He even has the original Omega Delta testing equipment B) and all the service manuals. He's a top bloke and a true gent, definitely worth a PM to see if he can help you out.

HTH and good luck.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> I seemed to recall he got all technical with me


 :lol: I'll go easy with you next time Gary.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

A quick update.... it seems to have sorted itself now!? By that, I have worn it for some considerable time on a couple of occasions and the problem did not re-occur, fingers crossed!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

sounds like an electrical connection issue, ie its hacking or the power is interrupted somewhere along the line. sound be simple to fix once the fault is found. When you say 'Mariner', which model? I or II?


----------

